# Why is Chess.app on 10.3 so ugly?



## JetwingX (Oct 26, 2003)

has any one seriously taken a look?  

(yes behold my geekdom  ::ha::    )


----------



## adambyte (Oct 26, 2003)

screenshot, for those who don't have panther?


----------



## The Memory Hole (Oct 26, 2003)

It looks like a horrible glitch...

Please note that the attached image has been compressed to 50%... but you can get an idea of what is wrong with Chess.app.


----------



## adambyte (Oct 26, 2003)

lol. I bet "Black" wins that game!


----------



## hulkaros (Oct 26, 2003)

Even on my "developer" version of Panther 85 and after trying EVERY single graphics combination in Chess on my TiBook 1GHz, this simply didn't happen... Strange  Do you people have the shipped version of Panther or what? Anyways, I think that with version 10.3.1 this, maybe, will be solved


----------



## The Memory Hole (Oct 27, 2003)

Err... hmm...
The picture I posted previously is inaccurate.
My version of Chess wasn't updated for some odd reason and my version of Panther was acting really strange, so I did a clean install.

Anyway, here is what Chess was supposed to look like... and yes, it is ugly.


----------



## Arden (Oct 27, 2003)

Well the JPEG artifacts certainly don't help it, but i don't see what's wrong with it.  It looks like a wood chess set.  With reflection...


----------



## qwikstreet (Oct 28, 2003)

I've seen better chess apps on systems that have less punch.


----------



## JetwingX (Oct 28, 2003)

ok heres a close up picture

Note that i put the the window to show what happens

i mean it looks like your suposed to put a philips screwdriver in the kings head...


----------



## Trip (Oct 29, 2003)

I guess it's just me but...the new version looks way cool! That wood theme makes me want to play chess right now! Man-o-man!

Stop complaining and enjoy the wonderful thing that is playing chess against a computer that can think faster than you.


----------



## Arden (Oct 30, 2003)

If you want an alternative, try www.gamespark.com and play real people.  For free.


----------



## adambyte (Oct 30, 2003)

The new chess app seems to have different uh... "skins" that you can apply to it under the preferences. It's like they're using some other technology to display the pieces, or something.


----------



## ex2bot (Oct 31, 2003)

I prefer the marble board and pieces. I, like Trip, was impressed when I saw the new version. Nobody mentioned anything about an update to Chess.

Try asking for a hint! It's cool.

Also, you can rotate and tilt the board. Very cool.

Doug


----------



## wiz (Nov 1, 2003)

they could've improved it by adding a multiplayer mode


----------



## macnewguy (Nov 2, 2003)

Actually, I don't see what's so bad about it.  i think it looks pretty cool.  You can choose different ways for it to look.


----------



## Trip (Nov 2, 2003)

After I installed Panther on my iMac the first thing I did was play a game of chess against the computer. It was a lot of fun! 

*I like how this entire thread was built around an error.


----------



## goynang (Nov 2, 2003)

Man, I'm rubbish at Chess - my Mac always beats me with out breaking into a sweat!


----------



## Scummer (Nov 3, 2003)

d4


----------



## Arden (Nov 4, 2003)

You have to either know chess really, really well or set it to one of the "kiddie" settings to be able to beat it.  Yeah, I know, it sucks.

Queen captures pawn... pawn got pawned!  AH HA HA HA *COUGH*


----------

